# 8N Restoration



## dbentley (Aug 7, 2014)

I picked up my grandfather's 1947 Ford 8N. It's been in the barn, run once or twice a year for the last 30 years. Starts great with a 12v system. No braking on the right side - the hub seal leaking is evident. The left rear shows substantial corrosion around the tire valve, I assume from the calcium chloride leak. Looks like I need 1 or 2 new rims plus tires. Going to be tough to break free the rim to disk bolts. Does it make a difference if I buy 9X28 or 10X28 rims? Apparently a 11.2X28 tire fits either.


----------

